# 10/3/21 Chicagoland Klassic's 12th Annual BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Sep 30, 2021)

10/3/21 8:30 am 12th Annual 
BIKETOBERFEST BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS & YEARS
PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMX
LIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -
MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER ( Motor) TYPE! - JUVENILE
MINI BIKEs
SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM
SPECTATOR ADMISSION DONATE $ WHAT YOU CAN GOING TOO FOOD PANTRY !
ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5
SWAP SPACE $25 OUTDOOR INDOOR SPACE IS SMALLER
SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM.
TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM
JUDGED 8 CLASSES PLUS SPECTATORS FAVORITE OVER 20 AWARDS
BIKE CORAL FOR INDIVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE.
8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS
FOOD TRUCK BREAKFAST & LUNCH
Location
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM
401 N. Addison Rd., Addison, IL
FOR MORE INFORMATION
CONTACT CAR SHOW PROMOTIONS
Rudy K. 224-587-6803 OR VISIT
http://www.facebook.com/DJRudyK
RAIN OR SHINE 
See Less


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 4, 2021)

October 3rd was yesterday, where's the pics?


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 4, 2021)

Addison swap​


----------

